# What is a Florian mod?



## mkarthick (Sep 3, 2014)

So, I've looked all over the Internet about what a Florian mod is. I've heard a lot about it, e.g. _a SS Aurora is an FMed SS Wind_, etc. Most of what I've found are videos about people who modded their 4x4s or bigger cubes. I'd like to know, what is a Florian mod essentially, and why is it so popular? Does it really improve performance, and is it easy to do?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 3, 2014)

It initially referred to what Florian did to an SS 5x5, which became well-known because Feliks set WRs with it.
Nowadays, the definition of Florian mod is 'Sand some pieces of a puzzle' - it's become completely overused in every context 

Depending on the puzzle, yes it can improve it, but that depends on how you like your cube to feel. You can sand pieces at home with sandpaper or a dremel.


----------



## kcl (Sep 3, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Nowadays, the definition of Florian mod is 'Sand some pieces of a puzzle' - it's become completely overused in every context



I wouldn't really agree with that. Florian modding generally implies rounding off corners to create the "holes" which prevent catching and increase corner cutting.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 3, 2014)

You'll (hopefully) never need it again!


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I wouldn't really agree with that. Florian modding generally implies rounding off corners to create the "holes" which prevent catching and increase corner cutting.



It shouldn't 'generally imply' that though.


----------



## ccownerful (Sep 3, 2014)

well, to keep is short, its making puzzles that dont have holes in the corner and center pieces, into puzzles that do. for example: a sheng shou 2x2 (not the aurora) and making it cornercut and look like a dayan 2x2, lingpo, wittwo.. etc.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 4, 2014)

So, what you mean is, it basically gives you those gaps between the corners and the center you see in many speedcubes?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah sort of


----------



## (X) (Sep 4, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> It shouldn't 'generally imply' that though.


I think it should, Florian was the first guy to round off cubies to mod a puzzle.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 4, 2014)

(X) said:


> I think it should, Florian was the first guy to round off cubies to mod a puzzle.



no? haiyan did it to an a5


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2014)

(X) said:


> I think it should, Florian was the first guy to round off cubies to mod a puzzle.



No he wasn't. I rounded off megaminx pieces with sandpaper in 2009. And I definitely wasn't the first person to do so.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2014)

People probably rounded pieces in 1980. I would much rather see the term Florian mod apply to SS 5x5s only, and other puzzles with similar enough pieces, as that's what his legacy is. It's become way too generic a term now and all rounding of pieces on any puzzle seems to be called 'Florian mod'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 6, 2014)

...and nobody has explained it in a way that makes any sense to someone who doesn't already know what a florian mod is. 

In short, florian modding a cube means rounding the edges of certain pieces, usually to improve reverse corner cutting.

Here's a video that shows a florian modded 5x5. The difference from a 5x5 that hasn't been modded should be pretty clear.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks. This helped.


----------



## SiTeMaRo (Mar 11, 2016)

Can I mod my Moyu Yulong with Florian Mod?The cube has already the diamond holes, but it will increase performance on the cube?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 11, 2016)

SiTeMaRo said:


> Can I mod my Moyu Yulong with Florian Mod?The cube has already the diamond holes, but it will increase performance on the cube?



No it will not. Any cube released in the last year or two should have florian holes, and don't need any modding. In fact, there's a good chance you will make it worse.


----------

